# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Trasformazione da studio associato a studio individuale.

## gianlu81

Gentili colleghi, innanzitutto vi porgo l'augurio di un felice e prospero 2015. Il quesito che vi pongo attiene alla trasformazione di uno studio associato composto da due consulenti del lavoro in studio individuale a seguito dell'esclusione di diritto di uno degli associati, andato in pensione il 30/09/2014. Allo stato attuale, fatta la dovuta comunicazione all'Agenzia delle Entrate circa il socio fuoriuscito, lo studio si trova nel periodo di sei mesi durante i quali può ricostituirsi la pluralità dei soci, o decorso il quale se ne effettua lo scioglimento. Il socio superstite mi ha comunicato la volontà di procedere ad una trasformazione in studio individuale sin dal 01/01/2015. Ad occhio non mi pare che l'operazione comporti particolari adempimenti e formalismi; c'è da fare la comunicazione Iva all'AdE adoperando il software di attribuzione partita Iva individuale, il quale, al quadro E ("Rapporti con altri soggetti") prevede un'apposita voce denominata "Modificazione di società in ditta individuale" con l'indicazione del codice fiscale del soggetto societario, il quale dovrebbe tramutarsi nel codice fiscale alfanumerico dell'unico professionista, lasciando inalterato il numero di partita Iva. Anche dal punto di vista dichiarativo, almeno al momento, non mi sovvengono particolari problematiche...a voi viene in mente qualcosa? Vi siete già trovati in una situazione simile? Grazie a chiunque voglia apportare un contributo e ancora buon anno!

----------


## paolab

Non mi è mai capitato il caso ma mi sembra che il ragionamento fili.... Qualcuno si è già imbattuto nel problema?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Gentili colleghi, innanzitutto vi porgo l'augurio di un felice e prospero 2015. Il quesito che vi pongo attiene alla trasformazione di uno studio associato composto da due consulenti del lavoro in studio individuale a seguito dell'esclusione di diritto di uno degli associati, andato in pensione il 30/09/2014. Allo stato attuale, fatta la dovuta comunicazione all'Agenzia delle Entrate circa il socio fuoriuscito, lo studio si trova nel periodo di sei mesi durante i quali può ricostituirsi la pluralità dei soci, o decorso il quale se ne effettua lo scioglimento. Il socio superstite mi ha comunicato la volontà di procedere ad una trasformazione in studio individuale sin dal 01/01/2015. Ad occhio non mi pare che l'operazione comporti particolari adempimenti e formalismi; c'è da fare la comunicazione Iva all'AdE adoperando il software di attribuzione partita Iva individuale, il quale, al quadro E ("Rapporti con altri soggetti") prevede un'apposita voce denominata "Modificazione di società in ditta individuale" con l'indicazione del codice fiscale del soggetto societario, il quale dovrebbe tramutarsi nel codice fiscale alfanumerico dell'unico professionista, lasciando inalterato il numero di partita Iva. Anche dal punto di vista dichiarativo, almeno al momento, non mi sovvengono particolari problematiche...a voi viene in mente qualcosa? Vi siete già trovati in una situazione simile? Grazie a chiunque voglia apportare un contributo e ancora buon anno!

  A me sembra che la procedura che illustri, e a cui fai riferimento, sia relativa alle società di persone e non agli studi associati. 
Nel tuo caso, io farei semplice chiusura della partita iva dello studio associato e apertura della singola.

----------


## roby

Si, probabilmente è proprio così...

----------


## gianlu81

Il problema è sempre, nel caso degli studi associati, il punto di partenza del ragionamento: lo studio associato segue la normativa delle associazioni o quella della società semplice? Peraltro mi sono andato a rileggere lo statuto dello studio in questione ed ho constatato che, per quanto non espressamente previsto, rimanda alla normativa sulla società semplice...ecco dunque la procedura prospettata.

----------

